# Vampire Skunk (Full Movie)



## Iccodypup (May 31, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVf7Zras7w8

Hello, FurAffinity! I haven't posted here too much! But I'm popping around again to let anyone know that I've finished my big ol' cartoonmoviething and it's up on YouTube right now! All 39 minutes! Available for your eyes! Free of charge! Hot dog! _What a deal!_

But, yeah, I've worked pretty hard on it for a couple years now and would super appreciate if anyone took the time to check it out. Who knows, you might even enjoy it! :3


----------



## Victor Anderson (May 31, 2015)

Honestly, I didn't expect to watch the whole thing, but I did, and enjoyed every second. Great job on this!


----------



## Iccodypup (May 31, 2015)

Awesome! I'm glad it hooked you in! Thank you so much! ^_^


----------

